# Mallard Duck?



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

At the farm I help out at, a random duck just showed up one day. The farm owner went out to feed the outside horses and kicked up a bucket and alas! There was a duck under it! We found out the duck's story; the farm's neighbor, we'll call him Rob. Well Rob's nephew raises ducks, and one duck was so docile that all the other ducks would beat up on him. So Rob's nephew send the docile duck to Rob, and one day that duck decided to just wander over to the farm.

I named the duck Mr. Waddles (I think its pretty fitting), and so far he's been doing good. He can eat out of your hand, be picked up, and the farm has two ponds for him to hang out in and eat from. After asking my dad, I found out that Mr. Waddles is a Mallard drake in molt, so he doesn't have all his pretty colors right now.

Anyways, I don't really know much about ducks, so I have a few questions. We give him some chicken food, it may or may not be chicken starter, from time to time but that is only once a week or once every two weeks, we just feed him a little when he comes by the dock; its not his regular food. Is this ok for him? Rob, the neighbor, had bought some duck food but Mr. Waddles was gone when Rob came back from the store, so Rob offered to give it to the farm owners if Mr. Waddles stayed at the farm.

How much/ often should we feed him the duck food? They don't have a cage for him to be in, I don't think they need one because there are no predators in the pond, its just him out there. He seems to be fine alone, he just waddles around and eats and swims.

We also have summer camp at the farm, the kids LOVE this duck. There is a dock on one side of the pond, we sit there and watch him..

Also, are there any tricks or things I could teach him, like not to "nip" at people when they are standing and he comes over? He tends to do that. 

So to recap:
1) Is it ok to feed him chicken food for now every once and a while?
2)How often/how much duck food should I feed him?
3)What kind of tricks can I teach him?
4)How can I teach him not to nip at people?
5)This may sound weird, but would it be possible to 'bond' with him, like you would a dog?

Thank you!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

First, is Mr Waddles an actual mallard or is he a rouen duck (French breed, doesn't fly)?

I used to have ducks and I kept them in with my chickens. Both chickens and ducks were free range so had variety in their diets. I fed only pellets meant for chickens and/or wheat and never had any problems with the ducks. I always feed free choice by keeping a big feeder filled up all the time. Ducks drink a lot more water than chickens and they're messy about it too. Mine were semi-tame (or semi-wild if you prefer) because of the free ranging and spent most of their day on the pond - in the summer months it was difficult to impossible sometimes to get them to come in the coop at night as they learned to stay in the middle of the pond to avoid being herded. I think if you put in the time with them, you could develop a 'relationship' and they certainly have capacity to learn some things at least (example using the pond to make me keep my distance).

About his nipping thing, I wonder if it would work to do a water spritz from a spray bottle every time he tried - it wouldn't hurt him (the duck water connection you know) but might surprise him enough to stop the habit?


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> First, is Mr Waddles an actual mallard or is he a rouen duck (French breed, doesn't fly)?
> 
> I used to have ducks and I kept them in with my chickens. Both chickens and ducks were free range so had variety in their diets. I fed only pellets meant for chickens and/or wheat and never had any problems with the ducks. I always feed free choice by keeping a big feeder filled up all the time. Ducks drink a lot more water than chickens and they're messy about it too. Mine were semi-tame (or semi-wild if you prefer) because of the free ranging and spent most of their day on the pond - in the summer months it was difficult to impossible sometimes to get them to come in the coop at night as they learned to stay in the middle of the pond to avoid being herded. I think if you put in the time with them, you could develop a 'relationship' and they certainly have capacity to learn some things at least (example using the pond to make me keep my distance).


Thanks! Mr. Waddles is a Mallard, he can fly, we have seen him fly but he doesn't really do it often. But he can do it. He is a bit big for a Mallard because he is a domestic duck. He does come when his name is called sometimes, I think he knows it means food because we normally give him a little food when he comes over after we call him. I go to the farm about 3 days each week to help with camp, and I think he likes me the most out of everyone, he comes when I call him and such. I was able to grab him one day and hold him, he didn't struggle or anything but he wouldn't let me pick him up again after that that day. Is there any way I can pick him up more easily?


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> About his nipping thing, I wonder if it would work to do a water spritz from a spray bottle every time he tried - it wouldn't hurt him (the duck water connection you know) but might surprise him enough to stop the habit?


I'll have to try that! Its not an aggressive nip, I think he is just trying to get our attention, he does it when we aren't feeding him or doing anything with him, and it doesn't hurt but it does get annoying. I think he also does it because he wants food from us.


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

This is Mr. Waddles, my dad said he was a Mallard drake in molt. If I can I will try to upload the pictures of me holding him so you can get an idea of the size.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

LikeaTB said:


> ... Is there any way I can pick him up more easily?


It's been my experience ducks aren't really built for an easy carry. The few times I did my ducks up, I picked them up with a hand on each side of them around the rib cage area and tried to get the wings pinned under my hands otherwise they can give off a couple of good smacks.


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> It's been my experience ducks aren't really built for an easy carry. The few times I did my ducks up, I picked them up with a hand on each side of them around the rib cage area and tried to get the wings pinned under my hands otherwise they can give off a couple of good smacks.


That's what I did, but I meant as in let him be more "ok" with being picked up instead of running away from me every time I try.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have Pekin ducks and it seems ducks are not at all happy about being picked up. The like to waddle after you, take treats and one of my loooooves to be blow dried but picking up is apparently a huge no no!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

LikeaTB said:


> That's what I did, but I meant as in let him be more "ok" with being picked up instead of running away from me every time I try.


In that case, I suggest you try this technique - it's what I use to get the wild cats who stray into my place and stay used to being carried. Start with stroking him on the back and then when he's good with that move onto placing your hands on his sides, holding them there for increasing lengths of time; and once he's comfortable with that move on the lifting him off the ground (just a couple of inches) for a second or two then gradually increasing the duration of time and height he's off the ground. And just like horse training it becomes an exercise in patience and persistence.


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> In that case, I suggest you try this technique - it's what I use to get the wild cats who stray into my place and stay used to being carried. Start with stroking him on the back and then when he's good with that move onto placing your hands on his sides, holding them there for increasing lengths of time; and once he's comfortable with that move on the lifting him off the ground (just a couple of inches) for a second or two then gradually increasing the duration of time and height he's off the ground. And just like horse training it becomes an exercise in patience and persistence.


Thanks! I'll have to try that next time I go to the barn! Also, how can I get him, when he comes to me, to stay with me instead of, again, running off when anyone tries to pet him? Some days he's good about it and lets you pet him and other days he's not.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

LikeaTB said:


> Thanks! I'll have to try that next time I go to the barn! Also, how can I get him, when he comes to me, to stay with me instead of, again, running off when anyone tries to pet him? Some days he's good about it and lets you pet him and other days he's not.


Shameless bribery -- keep doling out the tasty treats, one at a time in regular intervals. Good thing he's not horse size as you know what trouble that can lead too:lol:


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> Shameless bribery -- keep doling out the tasty treats, one at a time in regular intervals. Good thing he's not horse size as you know what trouble that can lead too:lol:


Haha he does love the food! I asked my mom if next time she goes to the grocery store to see if they have any lettuce/vegetables that have gone bad or were taken off the shelves; I've heard they'll let you have those for free or cheap. Can I feed him that? Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Ducks (like chickens) will eat quite a variety of things - grain, grass, bugs, fruit, etc. You'll have to experiment a bit to see what the favourites are and whatever it is keep it bite sized. If you're going to get something from the store, I think I'd start with some lettuce, maybe some corn (I knew mine really liked the processed (as in dried, rolled and bagged) stuff I use to feed the horses) and fruit like grapes.


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> Ducks (like chickens) will eat quite a variety of things - grain, grass, bugs, fruit, etc. You'll have to experiment a bit to see what the favourites are and whatever it is keep it bite sized. If you're going to get something from the store, I think I'd start with some lettuce, maybe some corn (I knew mine really liked the processed (as in dried, rolled and bagged) stuff I use to feed the horses) and fruit like grapes.


He does like corn, as well as popcorn. I'll have to check out what's in our fridge and maybe bring some grapes for him. He also likes to eat all those weeds around the edge of the pond.


----------

